# 5 برامج مفيدة جدا للمهندس الكيمياوى



## softchem (29 ديسمبر 2006)

برامج بسيطة و مفيدة
A pure component, physical property 
A two phase vapor-liquid equilibrium, thermophysical 
Unit conversions, steam properties
liquid, gas, and 2-phase flow pressure drop 
A psychrometric property
An IFC-1967, IFC-1997 steam property, "system 
والتحميل على الرابط:
http://www.gpengineeringsoft.com/pages/products.html


----------



## Karim07 (1 يناير 2007)

شكرا أخي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## midors (1 يناير 2007)

شكرا لك فعلا برامج مفيدة


----------



## Eng.Foam (10 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً


شكراً جزيلا


----------



## حسام ح (22 مايو 2008)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## kamal Nashar (25 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلاً
شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 أبريل 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز .........


----------



## امير العراق (27 أبريل 2009)

رحم الله والديك اغاتي على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## عبد الجليل الربيعي (27 أبريل 2009)

شكرا عزيزي ياريت تستمر اتزودنا ببرامج الهندسة الكيمياوية


----------



## البلاتين (27 أبريل 2009)

مرحبا .. رائع أخي الكريم .. ولنستمر باضافة البرامج الحديثة المختلفة ...

لدي إقتراح :- 
أن نقوم بعمل شروحات لهذه البرامج وطرحها هنا على المنتدى ليستفيد الكل بصورة اكبر وتحديداً طلاب الهندسة الكيميائية وحديثي التخرج ..

لكم ودي ..


----------



## eng wala'a (7 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا .... برامج رائعة جدا اتمنى لو يتم تزويدنا بشروحات لهذه البرامج لتعم الفائدة


----------



## ام موني (7 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## deler22 (7 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخى الكريم
​


----------



## رغدة ليبيا (22 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خبرا اخى الفاضل


----------



## احمدالربيعي (7 يوليو 2012)

شكرآ


----------



## حسان البدري (17 يوليو 2012)

_*مشكووووووووووووووور اخ softchem يا رائع*_​


----------



## رعد البنداوي (30 أغسطس 2013)

:16:


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (31 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور جدا" على البرامج الرائعه


----------



## al-senator (15 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراً لك، وجزاك الله كُل خيّر


----------

